# Ian- older male cat - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ian



This is Ian who is looking for a home.
He belonged to someone who was mentally unwell and could no longer care for him.
We were told that Ian is 18 years old, however there is no way he is that old. He is very able bodied and not elderly at all. We estimate him to be between 7 - 10 years old. He has had a blood test done at our vets which has come back clear and he also had a dental. He didn't need any teeth removing, just a clean up.



Ian is very affectionate and loves attention. He is very vocal and enjoys meowing at everyone. Ian is good with other cats, but would prefer a home without dogs.



Ian has been neutered, vaccinated, microchipped. flea treated and wormed. We ask for a minimum donation of £40 for him.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lovely Ian is looking for a home


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Ian is gorgeous - I really hope he finds his forever home soon xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ian chilling out in his favorite spot. This lovely boy is waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This lovely boy is waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Having lived with Ian for a few weeks now, I can confirm there is no way this lad is 18 years old. He is very able bodied and we think he is 7 - 10 years old.
He is going to make someone a wonderful pet. Ian loves people and will keep you entertained with his antics.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful Boy. I hope he finds a loving home very soon x


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh he is gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ian has gone to a new home


----------

